# [OT]Gry edukacyjne

## ryghe

Szukam jakiś edukacyjnych programów (w sumie niekoniecznie muszą być gry... jak bylem mały to miałem takie nuuuudne programy do nauki podstaw matematyki i ortografii (DOSowe) ale skuteczne były) dla mojej siostry (lat na razie 8 ). Przeglad(no)lem sobie games-kids i marnie to wygląda (tzn. znalazłem tuxmath (w sumie fajne ale narazie zatrudne dla mojej siostry) i childsplay (niezłe ale mało  :Sad:  )).

No i czy ktoś zna jakieś godne uwagi gierki/prgramy 'edukacyjne' (najbardziej przydało by się coś do ortografii (Polskiej oczywiście  :Smile:  ) (w sumie nie muszą byc pod Linux'a, ale najlepsze by były takie)?

Pozdrawiam wieczorem 

     Joachim Filip Ignacy Be.

----------

## psycepa

w zasadzie to nie mam pojecia o takich grach, bo po prostu ich juz nie potrzebuje    :Wink: 

ale w razie czego zainteresuj sie emulatorem windowsa wine, byc moze uda ci sie odpalic gierke i na widnowsie i na linuxie

pozdrawiam

----------

## ryghe

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> w zasadzie to nie mam pojecia o takich grach, bo po prostu ich juz nie potrzebuje   
> 
> ale w razie czego zainteresuj sie emulatorem windowsa wine, byc moze uda ci sie odpalic gierke i na widnowsie i na linuxie
> 
> pozdrawiam

 

Oj oj oj Wine Is Not Emulator  :Smile:  w skrócie WINE

Wiem  :Smile:  ale właśnie nie wiem jakie gry mogą się nadawać (i o tym był temat..)

----------

## psycepa

oj wiem wiem

a Linux Is Not UniX

 :Smile:  a i tak kazdy wie o co chodzi  :Smile: 

a co do gier TO moze ci sie przydac

1min szukania w googlach   :Twisted Evil: 

nie chodzi o to zeby kupic;) bo pewnei obraz mozna skads sciagnac i wypalic na plyte, wazne jest info  :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

```
* kde-base/kdeedu-meta

     Available versions:  3.4.1 3.4.2 [M]3.5_beta1

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         kdeedu - merge this to pull in all kdeedu-derived packages
```

A idąc dalej mamy:

```
[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmessedwords-3.4.2  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 23,464 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkdeedu-3.4.2  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khangman-3.4.2  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kstars-3.4.2  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kpercentage-3.4.2  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmplot-3.4.2  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kvoctrain-3.4.2-r1  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/keduca-3.4.2  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/klatin-3.4.2  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmathtool-3.4.2  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kverbos-3.4.2  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kig-3.4.2  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -kig-scripting -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kalzium-3.4.2  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/klettres-3.4.2  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktouch-3.4.2  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kbruch-3.4.2  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kiten-3.4.2  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kturtle-3.4.2  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kwordquiz-3.4.2  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeedu-applnk-3.4.2  -arts -debug +kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB
```

To mało?

----------

## Nazgulos

Colobot - udalo mi sie uruchomic bez problemu pod wine. Swietna gra do nauki programowania dla dzieci(?). Chcialbym kiedys zrobic cos podobnego...

----------

## ryghe

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * kde-base/kdeedu-meta
> 
> ...

 

Nie szukalem w części poświęconej KDE dzięki  :Smile: .

A co do Colobot to siostra za mała(tzn. zeby wygrywać, ale pogra pewnie chętnie...)  ale może ja bym sobie pograł  :Smile:  (widziałem u znajomego->wyglądało nieźle, ale słyszałem że miał problemy z Winem i dlatego nie kupiłem).

--mod edit--

poprawka cytatu-niezakończony znacznik quote,

Milu

----------

## Zwierzak

Taaa, Colbot wyglądał świetnie, już od dawien dawna chciałem go ściągnąć, miałem tylko demo. Teraz to będzie prawie niemożliwe, szkoda.

----------

## Gogiel

http://www.happypenguin.org/show?GCompris

----------

## AcidWeb

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Taaa, Colbot wyglądał świetnie, już od dawien dawna chciałem go ściągnąć, miałem tylko demo. Teraz to będzie prawie niemożliwe, szkoda.

 

[offtopic]Colobot strasznie łatwy jest... Ostatnio w polsce pojawił się CeeBot to samo tylko że nauka Javy, C++ i C# No i cena interesująca: 20zł  :Razz: [/offtopic]

----------

## Drwisz

W portage są: childsplay, cubetest, gcompris, gmult, gtans, lletters, matritsa, pytraffic, stickers, tuxmath, tuxmathscrabble, tuxtype, tuxtype2, tuxpaint.

Oraz polecam do opanoawnia prawideł naszego świata doom3, aa, et  :Wink: 

----------

